

The Ebook Wars: Amazon At Fault or Publishers - dmils4
http://gigaom.com/2012/04/11/the-e-book-wars-who-is-less-evil-amazon-or-book-publishers/

======
dmils4
Important to note that unlike Apple's eBook offering, Amazon's diverse market
selection makes their situation tough to compare. Amazon does provide digital
books, but also sells physical versions and facilitates marketplace
transactions of the exact same titles (when they're available in paper form).

